# Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2



## krauthi (7. Dezember 2007)

was soll das ????????????????????
ich habe den vorigen tread geöffnet um hier einige drauf hinzuweisen wie wichtig es ist bei solchen bedingungen auf die sicherheit zu achten 
das einige über das tragische geschehen eine meinung haben finde ich ja ok 
aber was fällt einem Mod / Admin  ein hier dan direkt dicht zu machen ??????????????????
anstatt hier einige leute die ihm von der aussage her nicht passen zu verwarnen oder sonstiges 

also Thomas 9904 erkläre mir mal bitte dein handeln


----------



## wilhelm (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Leider war meine Sorge nicht unbegründet bei dem vermissten Angler handelt es sich um einen unserer Boardis.Ich habe gerade Nachricht über eine seiner Bekannten bekommen.

So und jetzt ganz deutlich, Verkneift euch bitte jeden aber auch nur jeden Kommentar.Die Freundin des Jungen Mannes musste sich euer leider zum Teil geschreibsel schon anschauen.


In Tiefer Bestürzung

Wilhelm


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*



wilhelm schrieb:


> .
> 
> So und jetzt ganz deutlich, Verkneift euch bitte jeden aber auch nur jeden Kommentar.Die Freundin des Jungen Mannes musste sich euer leider zum Teil geschreibsel schon anschauen.


 
|good:

Es reicht, ehrlich!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Die Freundin des Jungen Mannes musste sich euer leider zum Teil geschreibsel schon anschauen.


 
Wie vermutet. 

Mein Beileid.

Uli


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen


----------



## köfi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid der Freundin und der Familie.


      Ralf Krenz


----------



## wilhelm (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein tiefstes Beileid der Freundin und Familie


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid dan Angehörigen.


----------



## lille pojken (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid der Freundin und der Familie.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Karsten01 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Welch furchtbarer Zufall.

Mein Beileid der Freundin und der Familie.


----------



## versuchsangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Das Schicksal kann so grausam sein...


Mein Beileid der Familie ,seiner Freundin und allen die ihn kannten.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Freunde!


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Mitgefühl unbekannterseits...

Angler sind Freunde...

auch wenn´s nicht immer so zu sein scheint...

Gruß Brassenwürger


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

liebes anglerboard team....

schliesst die ersten beiden seiten...


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

....mir fehlen ein wenig die worte, obwohl ich so einiges erlebt habe....

mein tiefstes und immer aufrechtiges beileid, der familie, der frau/freundin....und den kindern....ich hoffe, ihr werdet eure liebe, irgendwann, irgendwo, ......., wiederfinden.....


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl unbekannterseits...
> 
> Angler sind Freunde...
> 
> ...


 
da kann ich mich nur anschliesen


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

es ist wirklich erschreckend von soeinem tragischen ableben eines angelkollegen und boardies zu erfahren und möchte der lebenspartnerin und en den angehörigen mein aufrichtiges beileid aussprechen


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

natürlich auch   von mir  mein tieftes mitgefühl   den hinterbliebenden
habe soeben erfahren  das es sich  um die vermisste person  wirklich   um ein boardmitglied handelt
man soll auch den  motor vom schlauchboot  gefunden haben  und es wird nun verstärkt an dieser stelle  weiter gesucht 
bis gestern  spät abends  ist aber immer noch nichst gefunden worden 
ich weiß von meiner letzten tour  am vergandenden  mittwoch  das im moment  auch noch extremes hochwasser  und die strömung   enorm stark ist 

also  denkt bitte immer  als  erstes an die sicherheit 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Laserbeak (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Bestürzt habe ich soeben diesen Thread gelesen und schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.
Mein tiefes Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden in dieser schweren Zeit.
Ich wünsche mir, dass dort wo unser Boardie jetzt ist, es viele dicke Fische für ihn gibt.

Machs gut, unbekannterweise !!  (wink)

Laserbeak


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

auch von mir .mein beileid an die ganze familie . seid stark auch wenn es sehr schwer ist .wir stehen an eurer seite.

greez
andy


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Freunde


----------



## Roofblei (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Liebe Familie Freunde und Bekannten 

Auch von meiner Frau und mir ein "aufrichtiges Beileid "und wünsche allen viel Kraft und Stärke die schwere Zeit zu meistern.

Gruss 

Roofblei


----------



## Jochen83 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch von mir, aufrichtiges Beileid an Familie, Freunde und Bekannte!!!

Jochen


----------



## guifri (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

oh je. jetzt erst richtig mitbekommen

herzliches beileid!


----------



## Vampilein (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

ich hasse es wenn der worst case eintreten muss 

mein beileid an die angehörigen...

darüber hinaus tut es mir wirklich leid dass die freundin dieser "armen sau" sich auch noch die unqualifizierten kommentare einiger kollegen hier antun musste - leicht hat die arme es nun wohl ganz und gar nicht, da tut sowas wirklich nicht not!


----------



## Jogibär (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Hallo,

ich war gestern nicht online und habe erst jetzt mitbekommen dass sich mein Verdacht leider bestätigt hat und was mit dem anderen Thread passiert ist. Auch von mir herzliches Beileid für die Angehörigen und die Freundin.

Rolf


----------



## guifri (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*



Vampilein schrieb:


> ich hasse es wenn der worst case eintreten muss
> 
> mein beileid an die angehörigen...
> 
> darüber hinaus tut es mir wirklich leid dass die freundin dieser "armen sau" sich auch noch die unqualifizierten kommentare einiger kollegen hier antun musste - leicht hat die arme es nun wohl ganz und gar nicht, da tut sowas wirklich nicht not!




dann lass es auch jetzt selber mal gut sein...der ein oder andere hatte wohl tatsächlich nicht richtig mitbekommen, wie ernst die lage war bzw. ist.


----------



## wilhelm (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Info an alle :
RENE` IST LEIDER NOCH NICHT GEFUNDEN.
Bitte tragt euch beim lesen dieses Tread`s hier ein und erweist damit unserem Angelfreund eine letzte Ehre.
Danke an alle.
#h
Wilhelm


----------



## marca (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein tiefes Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch von mir, herzliches Beileid!!


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Das ist so grausam.Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Freunde.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Möge man ihn schnell finden, damit die Familie und Freundin ihn beisetzen kann.
Möchte auch mein Beileid aussprechen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht kannte.


----------



## seahavk (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Möchte auch mein Beileid aussprechen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht kannte.

Seahavk


----------



## dr.zeto (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch wenn ich den Orginalthread nicht gelesen habe, so habe ich verstanden, daß die Anglergemeinde einen oder mehrere Petrijünger tragischerweise verloren hat.

Seiner Familie, seinen Freunden und besonders der Partnerin mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Einen Menschen zu verlieren der einem besonders nahe stand ist sehr schmerzhaft das weiß ich selbst. Ich würde euch/Ihnen gerne mehr aufbauende Worte schreiben, doch ist mir dies leider augenblicklich nicht möglich - zu tragisch finde ich das Geschehene.

Ich denke, ich spreche nicht nur für mich alleine, wenn ich schreibe, daß die gesamte Boardie-Gemeinschaft in Gedanken mit euch/Ihnen trauert.

Aufrichtig

Dr.Zeto a.k.a. Stefan Kraus


----------



## Maro67 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid der Familie und seinen Freunden!

Gruß Maro67


----------



## fishcatcher (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch ich spreche hiermit der Familie und Freunden mein Beileid aus !!!


----------



## Rute=Krumm (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid der Familie und seinen Freunden


----------



## Barilla (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Ich kannte Rene ,aber langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf, das sie ihn lebend finden! Mein größtes Beileid geht an seine Freundin, die in 8 wochen ein Baby bekommen wird!Er war wirklich ein netter Kerl, ich und seine anderen Nachbarn werden ihn vermissen!Schade, das seine Tochter ihren Vater niemals kennenlernen durfte!!! Herzliches Beileid!!!! In tiefer Trauer Jeannine


----------



## krauthi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

wir werden am kommenden sonntag  beim wichtelntreffen  eine schweigeminute  für ihn einlegen  und wir wünschen den hinterbliebenden  genügend kraft  um die schwere  zeit zu überstehen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Karsten01 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Krauthi,
geb doch bitte mal bekannt zu welcher Uhrzeit die Schweigeminute stattfinden soll.
Möchte mich gern daran beteiligen,und Andere vielleicht auch.
Danke 
Karsten


----------



## krauthi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

8.30 uhr


----------



## RickyMike (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*



Barilla schrieb:


> Ich kannte Rene gut,aber langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf, das sie ihn lebend finden! Mein größtes Beileid geht an seine Freundin, die in 8 wochen ein Baby bekommen wird!


 
Möchte ich gar nicht wissen, nicht falsch verstehen, ist so schon schlimm genug. Aber das auch noch ?

Ich hab diese Jahr schon einen Stiefsohn, meinen Vater und die Frau von meinem besten freund verloren, kocht gerade alles wieder hoch.

Ich wünsche den Angehörigen viel Kraft. Es hört sich blöd an, aber mit der Zeit wird es leichter. 

Nochmals meine Tief Empfundene Anteilnahme


----------



## Bushmaster3k (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileit an die Freundin und seine Familie.
Auch ich wünsche den Angehörigen viel Kraft in dieser dunklen stunde.


----------



## Hamburgo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

* mein herzliches Beileid*


----------



## indefischer (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenden und viel Kraft für die Trauer. Hoffentlich wird er bald gefunden.


----------



## indefischer (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Er wurde gefunden!
http://www.limburger.nl/article/20071211/REGIONIEUWS03/712110411/1004#


----------



## Barilla (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

O mein Gott, das wird sehr schwer für die Familie!


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Herzliches Beileid auch von mir.


----------



## snofla (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenden und viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit die jetzt kommt

@RichiMike

da gebe ich dir Recht mir reichst dieses Jahr auch

@Barilla

wenn du ne Übersetzung möchtest schick mir ne PM





_und du Rene mach es gut​_...........


----------



## leowar (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*




man man... Auch mei Beileid....


----------



## herrm (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

mein Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## wilhelm (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*






Hier wurde Rene Gefunden

Nochmals mein Beileid , und Barrila,  Übersetzung ist per Mail gesendet.


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

ich wünsche euch viel kraft das ihr das alles übersteht und das es irgenwan eine neues leben für euch gibt sei stark 

    mein größtes beileid an die familie lg andre


----------



## Barilla (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Vielen Dank Wilhelm!!!!


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Sowas zu lesen macht mich immer nachdenklich und traurig, die speziellen Umstände dieses Falles (das Posting von Rene hier im Forum, Schwangerschaft seiner Frau, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür) machen es umso schlimmer. 

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen und die nötige Kraft das alles zu überstehen.


Ich weiß nicht wie es um die finanzielle Situation der Familie bestellt ist aber sollte eventuell ein Konto bestehen das seiner kleinen Tochter (glaube gelesen zu haben das es ein Mädchen wird) zugute kommt sobald sie geboren ist, würde ich mich gerne mit einer Kleinigkeit beteiligen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


Ich werde mit mein Schlauchboot auch etwas vorsichtiger werden und nicht mehr so weit
rausfahren.


----------



## Barilla (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Ja, es wird in 8 Wochen ein Mädchen geboren!Es ist so schrecklich, das er sein Baby nie kennenlernen darf!!


----------



## LocalPower (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid und alle Kraft den Hinterbliebenen.



Slotti schrieb:


> Sowas zu lesen macht mich immer nachdenklich und traurig, die speziellen Umstände dieses Falles (das Posting von Rene hier im Forum, Schwangerschaft seiner Frau, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür) machen es umso schlimmer.



Warum ist ein so tragischer Tod eines jungen Menschen schlimmer, wenn Weihnachten ist, er hier postet 
und sein ungeborenes Kind ohne ihn aufwachsen muss? 
Es wäre auch ohne dies sehr schrecklich und sehr schlimm, schlimmer gehts doch nicht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch von mir, mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

@ localpower

ich habe keine Lust mit dir bei solch einem Thema darüber zu diskutieren warum ich persönlich die gegebenen Umstände schlimmer finde.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## pascha1507 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid der Familie und seinen Freunden!!!


----------



## tom413 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Auch mein Beileid der Familie und seinen Freunden


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Hab mir mal die ganzen Unfall Themen durschgelesen ,und bin zu dem schuß gekommen , dass man wenn man mit kleinen Schlauchbooten raus Fährt eins unbedinkt machen sollte.
Sich und das Boot mit einem 2 Meter langen seil zu verbinden, denke dann würden mansche Kameraden noch leben.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Hi,
wenn du Klamotten an hast kommst du aus dem Wasser nicht mehr ins Schlauchboot hinein , erst Recht nicht wenn die Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad liegt.
Aber davon mal abgesehen , Schlauchboote sind um einiges kippsicherer als " normale " Boote .
Die Unterkühlung ist in dem Fall das gefährliche .
Ob man es glauben möchte oder nicht , Leute die sich in der Wüste verirren sterben nicht an Hitzeschlag , die meisten sterben Nachts an Unterkühlung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Ja das ist mir klar, man kann sich aber am Boot festhalten.
Bei manschen Unfällen wurde aber vom Wind das Schlauchboot so weit weggepustet das es in unerreichbarer Entfernung war.
Teilweise haben Zeugen dies berichtet, konnten nicht helfen außer Rettungsdienste zu Alarmieren. Und wenn man sich mit letzter kraft am Boot festhält, und nach ca.10min die Feuerwehr oder sonstige Rettungsdienste eintreffen ist die Chance wesentlich höher gerettet zu werden als ohne das Seil.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Hi,
wenn es im Winter passieren sollte schaffst du es keine 2 Minuten dich am Boot fest zu halten , das machen deine Finger nicht mit.
Da ist eine Rettungsweste effektiver, die sollte und müsste ein Bootsfahrer immer tragen müssen , das sollte einem sein gesunder Meschenverstand schon sagen.
Egal ob sie jetzt Pflicht ist oder nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

bevor man auf sowas "zweifelhaftes" vertraue würd ich eher zu den ganz normalen (und eigendlich vorhandenen) Sicherheitsmitteln wie ein Floatinganzug + Schwimmweste raten |uhoh:
alles andere ist Mumpitz und führ dann zu solchen Unglücken !


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Ja die sollte auch Pflicht sein, ick werde mir auf jeden fall eine Kaufen bevor ich so nen Tripp wagen würde.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## speedfreack (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Freunde!


----------



## Criss81 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung an alle Bootsangler  teil 2*

Hiho,

na ganz so krass ist es nicht das man sich nach 2 min im Eiswasser nicht mehr am Boot festhalten kann. Ich hatte schonmal das Vergnügen im Winter ne Runde zu schwimmen. Das gefährliche ist eigentlich der "Eiswasser"-Shock. Stürzt man unvorbereitet ins Eiskalte Wasser, macht man einen Ungewollten Atemzug. Deshalb ertrinkt man auch direkt.

Floatinganzug, Schwimmweste und vielleicht die Verbindung zum Schlauchboot hätten vielleicht geholfen. Zudem war das Wetter wirklich suboptimal für nen Schlauchboot.

Grüße
Chris


----------

